# My Pygos vs. small kitten (graphic)



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Alrighty, heres the link... I must warn you this is not for the faint of heart

Pygos Eating Live Kitten


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool vid :laugh:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

WOW that was vicious, poor kitten


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

goldfish???


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

Phatboy said:


> goldfish???


yeah dude i got a goldfish video. nothing graphic there haha


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

same here, but i say its pretty messed if u feed cats to p's


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

DAMN MAN
That cat got shredded... R.I.P


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Vicious

Trystan


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! i cant see the CAT VIDD!!! LOL NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! my life is over . . . i have no reason to live lol haha, can sumone make it more accessable by n e chance? cuz . . I WANNA SEE SOME p's EAT A CAT LOL!!! thats dope!! all do respects to the kitty tho . . .

rest in pieces baby . . .

I MEAN PEACE!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

That video rocked. Very nice. I cant believe you fed a cat to your P's thats just crazy.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

that's fucked up dude i did not whatch the video . but the fact that you feed a cat to your p's is really f*cking wack go get a golpher to feed them not a cat


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^ROFL!

That was vicious dude! I'm calling ARHF and telling them! If you don't know thats Animal rights hippy f*cks.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice feeder tank


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

why am i just seeing a couple stupid goldfish?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> why am i just seeing a couple stupid goldfish?


Because he like the goldfish....


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

stupid goldfish


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Has a point been proven yet? Awesome video by the way!


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

^^ im with him..Awesome vid..lol


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

NOOOOOO 
I cant watch it make it more accessable


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

timmy said:


> why am i just seeing a couple stupid goldfish?


Because he like the goldfish....
[/quote]

all i seen was a goldfish vid wtf??


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow alot of you guy's don't get the joke, kinda sad :laugh:


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

ya, its supposed to be a goldfish! lol. Its interesting to see how many ppl actually open this up and read it.

not my goldfish by the way, just a random youtube video.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Boba Fett said:


> wow alot of you guy's don't get the joke, kinda sad :laugh:


not many got the joke star war because it wasnt really a joke!!! arent jokes suppose to have some humor?







.........oh wait.............now i get it!!!! that has to be the funniest thing ever!!!


----------



## romeo_6925 (Aug 31, 2005)

Your a f*cking IDIOT!. I love piranhas but that's just cruel.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes never heard of someone doing that, I seen a guy who caught some muskies with baby puppies, kinda sick if you ask me, i'm not to much of a fan for that towards dogs/cats had them both since i was little, so I could never do that to any of them, I know lots of people hate dogs / or cats, hate or love sort of thing.

I think its kind of funny how my cat used to watch them when the fish where little now there aroun 11-12" and is afraid of them now, he looks at the tank and they dart towards him and he runs away, he barely ever goes upstairs by my tank anymore lol


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> wow alot of you guy's don't get the joke, kinda sad :laugh:


not many got the joke star war because it wasnt really a joke!!! arent jokes suppose to have some humor?







.........oh wait.............now i get it!!!! that has to be the funniest thing ever!!!








[/quote]

wow buttcake, why are you always so aggresive, nobody cares what you think anyways


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

It was pretty funny if you have a sarcastic sense of humor.

Its funny whenever I mention that I have a fish tank to people that aren't in the hobby they always have the funny comment. "Haha I should bring my cat over hahah." my reply is allways "Why do you want to feed it to my fish?" 
That usually gets the blank confused look. Always makes me laugh to myself.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

romeo_6925 said:


> Your a f*cking IDIOT!. I love piranhas but that's just cruel.


haha, did you even watch the video? or at leas read everyone elses post?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ahahahaha that was NOT FUNNY u go my hopes up


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ahahahaha that was NOT FUNNY u go my hopes up


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Boba Fett said:


> wow alot of you guy's don't get the joke, kinda sad :laugh:


not many got the joke star war because it wasnt really a joke!!! arent jokes suppose to have some humor?







.........oh wait.............now i get it!!!! that has to be the funniest thing ever!!!








[/quote]

wow buttcake, why are you always so aggresive, nobody cares what you think anyways








[/quote]

no agression here star war--- i just see no humor really--- more of a waste of time? but yet you claim it was "sad" that noone got it...there was nothing to "get"! i was looking to see some reds eat a cat instead im looking at two goldfish ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> wow alot of you guy's don't get the joke, kinda sad :laugh:


not many got the joke star war because it wasnt really a joke!!! arent jokes suppose to have some humor?







.........oh wait.............now i get it!!!! that has to be the funniest thing ever!!!








[/quote]

wow buttcake, why are you always so aggresive, nobody cares what you think anyways








[/quote]

no agression here star war--- i just see no humor really--- more of a waste of time? but yet you claim it was "sad" that noone got it...there was nothing to "get"! i was looking to see some reds eat a cat instead im looking at two goldfish ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................




































[/quote]

well so was everybody else who clicked on the link


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I got it right away, and found it funny that people actualy thought soneone would feed a cat to your Ps.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

starbury said:


> that's fucked up dude i did not whatch the video . but the fact that you feed a cat to your p's is really f*cking wack go get a golpher to feed them not a cat


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

lol, I got the joke strtaight away, but hey all is well right? Those goldfish were pretty chubby if you ask me


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats a Dick move to feed a domestic animal to your P, Real Gay

I want the next video of you gettin eaten by your P's.


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

yeah that wasnt really funny man, if anyones thinking of feeding their cat to their fish, please dont. theres plenty of other entertaining things these guys can eat besides cats.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> Thats a Dick move to feed a domestic animal to your P, Real Gay
> 
> I want the next video of you gettin eaten by your P's.

































I love the ones that don't actually click on the video


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Neat video, makes me want some goldfish too. They sure are pretty.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

lol this has to be one of the funniest reads ever..............


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

Slim said:


> That video rocked. Very nice. I cant believe you fed a cat to your P's thats just crazy.


???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

either some peole were lieing or got the joke straight away....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i eat cats too


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

At least it was better than your LAST vid!


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Sampson said:


> At least it was better than your LAST vid!


the next vid will be of a goldfish eating my P's , the last one wasn't big enough... Now all my p's are goldfish turds


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

um............sorry but there is no vid.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

What video?


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow those pygos sure tore up that kitty.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

it has been removed. why ?


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Blacklotus said:


> What video?


hm, i guess the guy removed it. It was just a stupid video with some goldfish. That sucks


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

LOL. people still dont get the fact that when some of us said that it was a crazy video... and that that kitten got torn. WE WERE GOING ALONG WITH THE JOKE!! get it straight. people these days.

*"either some peole were lieing or got the joke straight away...."*


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

got me all siked up for a meowww to get grubed on and i see fat ass goldfish swimming around


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

all i saw is gold fish


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

toanluu77 said:


> all i saw is gold fish


yeah thats the "joke" !!! Isnt that just hysterical!!!!!


----------

